# Answering Theistic Evolution



## buggy (Oct 3, 2009)

My, my. I went for my varsity Christian group, and we attended a talk where a Christian doctor refutes Darwinism. Admittedly he used more science than Scripture in his presentation, but it's okay. 

There're quite a lot of fellow students out there questioning theistic evolution. They're saying "Why can't creation and evolution go together?" 
While I do know theistic evolution is not biblical, is there a more detailed explanation why?


----------



## Gord (Oct 3, 2009)

buggy said:


> They're saying "Why can't creation and evolution go together?"
> ..



Creation is of God.
Evolution is of Man.

The question answers itself.


----------



## JBaldwin (Oct 3, 2009)

Arguing from Scripture, my simple answer is that the Spirit of God was very careful to define a day (evening and the morning, one day) several times in Genesis 1. I have always found that to be interesting. 

For a non-scientific and non-biblical argument, I would take the time to do some research into eugenics and Darwinism. Philosophically, the entire premise behind evolutionary teaching is the idea that man can somehow reach perfection apart from God.


----------



## Bookmeister (Oct 3, 2009)

This came up in another thread and my answer is one I stick by. Btw, I am not a 6 day 24 hour guy either, rather I hold to the framework view. But theistic evolution, at least as far as it seems those who hold to it allegorize Genesis, is not compatible with Christianity because if there is no literal fall there is no need for a literal savior if there is no literal savior there is no Christianity. It is a bit of an oversimplification but I think my point is made.


----------

